
Generate CoreOS cloud-config with Terraform - jwaldrip
https://github.com/brandfolder/terraform-coreos-user-data
======
cvik
Does this in any way handle the 16KB limit on user-data on AWS? (i assume not)

Great job in any case!

~~~
jwaldrip
Nope, this isn't specific to any provider. We use it both on AWS and Google
Cloud.

